# Steampunk computer "should be built"



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Pretty cool project - would like to see if it can be pulled off.

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/10/05/analytical_engine_build_call/


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I am pretty sure there was a Babbage engine in my college in 1983...lol. To sign up for a class, you took a computer punch card..when cards were gone, class was filled. ANCIENT TECHNOLOGY!


----------

